# Yet Another Question (Rally)



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

I have another question, this might be a little hard to follow though so hopefully you guys can understand it.

Back in March I put an RN on my dog Avril, so I could no longer show in Novice A. I entered Jessie in Novice B at a show in June and we got her first leg. My mom who has never put any performance titles on any dogs (BTW Jessie doesn't have a CD or anything) so we put Jessie in Novice A and my mom showed her. She qualified both days. So she has 3 legs, 1 in Novice B and 2 in Novice A. My question, does she have to get all 3 legs in Novice A or B? Or can it be a combination? And if she doesn't have her title, is she allowed to be shown in Novice A? Someone told me she was supposed to be in Novice B because someone with "experience" has shown her in Novice B. All I can find is "The letters RN may be added after a dog's name when it has been certified by 2 different judges to have received qualifying scores *in Novice classes* at 3 licensed or member rally trials." The part in bold, doesn't really specify if it has to be the same Novice class or not?

Thanks.

Aughk. Can't edit my title, but this is for AKC Rally.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The class that is entered depends on the status of the *handler* NOT the status of the dog (that's what I was taught). So all three legs SHOULD count for Jessie.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually, in Rally the A v B classes depend on the dog AND the handler - if you have a dog that has ANY obedience titles at all, the dog needs to be entered in the B class the entire time, even in Advanced and Excellent. If the dog has no titles, it is eligible to title from the A classes. 

In addition, if the handler has ever put any rally or obedience titles on a dog, you need to go into the B classes for Novice. 

The regulations state: 

The Rally Novice A Class. To be eligible for entry in this class, dogs
may not have won an AKC Rally Novice (RN) title or any AKC Obedience
title prior to the close of entries. A handler must own the dog entered or be
a member of the owner’s household or immediate family.
The handler may not have previously handled any dog that has earned an
AKC Rally title or any AKC Obedience title. Aperson may enter more than
one dog in this class. After a dog earns the Rally Novice (RN) title, it may
continue to compete in this class for 60 days. No dog may be entered in both
Rally Novice A and Rally Novice B at any one trial.


You can bounce between A and B classes and still title as long as the dog was legal to be in the A classes. My dog currently shows in both Utility B and Utility A (shown by me in both) because I pick which judge I want to show in - this weekend we will be up against some big OTCH handlers, but I like the B judge better!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Man, Rally is weird...


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

I think she has her title then  Which kind of bums me out because we didn't get a picture because people told us they all had to be in the same class  But I am still happy she has her title  Just will wait until AKC confirms it. 

Thanks for the help, rally is so confusing sometimes xD

But I have ANOTHER question now. Sorry. I am new to the whole performance event stuff. My mom put 2/3 legs on her and my mom hasn't ever put a Rally title on a dog, if she was ever to show a dog in Rally Novice, would she go in A or B?


----------

